# Liverwart vs. Bladderwart



## Guest (Aug 3, 2005)

In my research for good viv plants it seems that both of these plants do well. I'm building a pretty large viv (75 gallons).

It seems that Bladderwart is the one that sort of looks mossy and grows flowers and liverwart is a green little leafy plant. Is that correct? Anybody have picture of both? Any thoughts on them in vivs?

And does anybody know where I can get them?

Thanks!


----------



## rattler_mt (Apr 15, 2005)

here is U. sandersonii









here is U. aureomaculata









hmmmm thats all i can find of mine at the moment. as to thoughts of them in a viv, i only have Utrics and have only had frogs in my viv for about a week. best solution? use both, they will probably occupy slightly different areas. ive heard mixed results on Utrics but i think they are worth a shot as they are quite suited to the enviroment of a dart tank(warm and moist). the best wat to obtain both will be through trading. if yah want Utrics ive got tons but i like to trade rather than sell so shoot me a pm and w can work something out.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Do a search for california carnivores, they have a good selection most of the time. 

Ed


----------



## rattler_mt (Apr 15, 2005)

if you are looking to just experiment with the Genus there are far more efficiant ways at getting plugs than through CC. most of the ppl in the carnivorous plant hobby are extreamly generous ppl. its quite esy to get a bunch of plugs from trading or paying postage. plus there are lots off individuals, such as myself, that have 2 or 3 ties the species that California Carnivors offers up over the web, if you can go to the store in person, im not sure what kind of a selection Peter has but i bet its 10 times better than his website. if i was purchasing plugs online i would go with Par O Bek Orchids instead anyways. the selection is better and Tony is a great guy.


----------



## mack (May 17, 2005)

tony and peter are really nice guys and deserve our support for the work they do. fork over the $$$ and keep these guys fed! i also really like cook's carnivores, but don't know off the top of my head what utrics they offer.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2005)

Yeah, I really wanted to get some utrics. I thought they might do well in a dart tank. Maybe I should wait till next tank though. Anyone know anyone in florida who sells them? Shipping prices are killing me.


----------



## rattler_mt (Apr 15, 2005)

Tonys buisness is Nepenthes, he has the others cause it interests him(i spend alot of $ with Tony every year on Neps and the occational Heli) Peter also likes his Neps and Sarrs, they are his bread and butter. Utrics have always been and always will be the hobbiests Genus, there isnt any money in them. most Utrics they offer(though Tony does have some harder to find ones on a limited basis) can be had for postage by any half way serious CP grower. U. sandersonii, U. livida, U. bisquamata, U. lateriflora ect are all weeds that spread like mad and quick which is why CC always has some for sale. by trading and paying for postage i rounded up almost 40 species in under a year and i dont have any of the 10 or so common aquatic species.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2005)

*liverowrt*

liverworts all the way. in my opinion they will hold up ALOT better in a viv with frogs than bladderworts as they are far more robust and i find them to be faster growing too. having said that i have seen some good results with utricularia.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

I have U lividia in with some tincts and not only does it hold up well it is constantly flowering. It holds up just fine under the tincts. 

Next tank gets U sandersonii. 

While plugs can be obtained from other people on the list, if you want to put it in your tank then the best way to insure that you are not likely to introduce a pathogen (such as Rhabdia or coccidia) then purchasing from a plant vendor is the best way to go. 
As an additionally thought buying from Peter or Cooks' Carnivores allows you to get enough to get rapid covering of the substrate while it can take a couple of months for a plug to really begin filling in the substrate. 

Ed


----------



## rattler_mt (Apr 15, 2005)

Ed, how would Utrics introduce such as Rhabdia or coccidia(and what are they, havent heard of them)? i am assuming they are frog diseases. if they are im really not sure how buying from a vendor will help as they use greenhouses where frogs could be living versus the average hobbiests indoor grown CPs. i could see where a private hobbiest trading you plants from their dart tank could very well cause problems though. anyways if you order from Tony you get 1 inch plugs i believe his price list says, Peter sells 2 inch pots i believe. with the fairly invasive species like livida and sandersonii, a 1/2 inch plug will fill up a 3.5 inch pot in 6 weeks or so(personal experiance). they are extreamly rapid growers and a 1 inch plug versus a 2 inch pot in all reality only saves you a few weeks under ideal conditions. most dart tanks probably arent ideal as they wont recieve quite as much light. anyways i can assure you Tony isnt woried about loosing buisness from the private trading of Utrics, infact i have done trading with him. if you feel better purchasing from a vender by all means do but there are plenty of serious/semi-serios hobbiests that give these common species away on a regular basis. Utrics grown in 2-4 inch pots *NEED* to be divided on a regular basis. you either give/trade away the divisions or you throw them away. 

so far i have added sandersonii, livida, aureomaculata, bisquamata, lateriflora, tricolor(i hope i can get the darn thing to flower in the dart tank, i cant the dang the to flower other wise), paulinea, and a few others i believe. all seem to be doing well but time will tell how well what species will do in the long run.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

*liverwort*

Does anyone know of a source of Liverwort?

thanks
Shawn


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2005)

Wait a minute here, isnt this post a question on what liverworts look like as compared to bladder worts? Not what kinds of carnivorous plants grow as ground cover.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2005)

*liverwort*

http://www.dartfrog.co.uk sells liverwort and i think they can ship to the US. there are liverwort pics in my gallery.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Rhabdias is a nematode that has both a freeliving adult as well as a parasitic adult that lives in the lungs of the amphibians (and can be surprisingly common in some collections/imports). This is a common parasite in amphibians in captivity and is very readily spread via any situation that does not not have good quarantine situations.
Coccidia is another endemic parasite found in captive frogs that can be lethal to the frogs depending on the strain as well as the stress on the frogs. 
This is why it is probably better to get the plants from someone that does not keep frogs because for example, if the person has Rhabdias in his collection and then does not wash their hands then they could easily inoculate thier plant collections...

Ed


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2005)

So, when I get my new frogs is there a way to make sure they don't have either of those problems? Is there a way to get rid of it? When adding plants, etc to my viv what is the best way to avoid danger to my frogs?

I have seen many posts of people saying that they collected mosses from the wild and haven't had a problem. I think that would be really neat as one could find a different variety (as long as it wasn't collected where chemicals were used).


----------



## rattler_mt (Apr 15, 2005)

thanks for the info Ed. well i guess its kind of a crap shoot than. tree frogs are common in comercial greenhouses throught their range. i know a commercial grower down in florida has Nepenthes that catch tree frogs on a semi regular basis. ive never asked Tony if he has frogs living in his greenhouse, but being that hes in New York im not sure if tree frogs extend up that far north.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Get fecals checked by a vet. 

Ed


----------



## josh_r (Feb 4, 2005)

here is a pic of liverwort










there is also a small clump of utricularia sandersonii 'blue' growing on the right side in the pic


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2005)

hehe, that's a lot of green in that pic


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2005)

in case your still looking I have about 6 or 7 deifferent species of utricularia available they're free


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2005)

Anyone know of anywhere else you can get liverwort besides that england place? They're outta stock right now....


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2005)

greenhouse, i pmed you


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2005)

*liverwort*

go to your local botanical gardens, i can almost guarantee there will be some growing in the tree fern house. look on the trunks of the tree ferns and around the bases, also at the edges of the path. i know its stealing but they are considered a pest in botanical gardens so pinching a little bit wont do any harm.


----------

